# Classical Music Sampler Set



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

What works would you choose if you could only pick one composer for each genre? The goal is to represent the greatest composers and also maximize the greatest work for each genre to make a representative sampler set of the best of classical music.

Example:

Symphony - Mahler No. 9
Piano Concerto - Mozart No. 20
Violin Concerto - Brahms
Other Orchestral - Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture
Chamber - Beethoven SQ No 14
Solo Piano - Schubert Sonata No. 21
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites
Solo Vocal - Schumann Dichterliebe
Choral - Verdi Requiem
Opera - Wagner Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Symphony - Beethoven No. 9
Piano Concerto - Tchaikovsky No. 1
Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn Concerto in E Minor
Other Orchestral - Debussy La Mer
Chamber - Beethoven SQ No. 14
Solo Piano - Chopin Revolutionary Etude
Solo (other) - Bach Violin Partita in D Minor
Solo Vocal - Schubert Winterreise
Choral - Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Opera - Mozart Don Giovanni
Theme and Variations - Bach Goldberg Variations


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

*Symphony* - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) 
*Piano Concerto* - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785) 
*Violin Concerto* - Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878) 
*Other Orchestral* - The Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky (1913) 
*Chamber* - String Quartet No. 15 in A Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1825) 
*Solo Piano* - Piano Sonata No. 32 in C Minor - Ludwig van Beethoven (1822)
*Solo (other)* - Goldberg Variations - Johann Sebastian Bach (1741) ... Cheating? It's harpsichord, not piano! 
*Solo Vocal* - Winterreise - Franz Schubert (1828) 
*Choral* - Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
*Opera* - Tristan und Isolde - Richard Wagner (1859)


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

I would choose one work from each era to represent classical and give them an idea of the diversity, rather than go by genre e.g. concerto, sonata etc

*Medieval:*
Machaut - Messe de Notre Dame
*Renaissance: *
Gesualdo - Madrigals 
*Baroque:*
Bach - Art Of Fugue
*Classical* 
Beethoven - Symphony no 3
*Romantic*
Wagner - Tristan Und Isolde 
*20th Century*
Stockhausen - Gruppen
*21st Century*
John Adams - Become Ocean


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Symphony - Toch 3
Piano Concerto - Rădulescu 
Violin Concerto - Sibelius
Other Orchestral - Ruggles Sun-treader
Chamber - Toch SQ 11
Solo Piano - Krenek Sonata 7
Solo (other) - Weinberg Violin Sonata 3
Solo Vocal - Scelsi Three Latin Prayers
Choral - Schnittke Choir Concerto
Opera - Schnittke Historia von D. Johann Fausten


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Bettina said:


> Symphony - Beethoven No. 9
> Piano Concerto - Tchaikovsky No. 1
> Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn Concerto in E Minor
> Other Orchestral - Debussy La Mer
> ...


Of course this is an impossible assignment given the number of quality works in each genre, but Bettina here has touched as close to perfection as I can imagine. What a list!

I would contend there may be some (slight) wriggle room in the categories of "Other Orchestral", "Chamber", and "Solo Piano" ... and perhaps (and _only_ perhaps!) "Opera" ... but my! What a list!

I have nothing more to offer.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

SONNET CLV said:


> Of course this is an impossible assignment given the number of quality works in each genre, but Bettina here has touched as close to perfection as I can imagine. What a list!
> 
> I would contend there may be some (slight) wriggle room in the categories of "Other Orchestral", "Chamber", and "Solo Piano" ... and perhaps (and _only_ perhaps!) "Opera" ... but my! What a list!
> 
> I have nothing more to offer.


Thank you. I'm totally obsessed with all these pieces and I'm glad that you enjoy them too!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Symphony - Beethoven No. 9
> Piano Concerto - Tchaikovsky No. 1
> Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn Concerto in E Minor
> Other Orchestral - Debussy La Mer
> ...


Wait a second!?!?!?!? Are you cheating on Ludwig? I just noticed you put Tchaikovsky's 1st PC and not Beethoven's 5th PC


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Symphony - Mahler No 8
Piano Concerto - Mozart No.17
Violin Concerto - Beethoven
Other Orchestral - Rossini string sonatas 
Chamber - Schubert/ string quintet 
Solo Piano - Bach / Goldberd
Solo (other) - Filed / nocturnes 
Solo Vocal - Rossini / Giovan D'Arco 
Choral - Verdi Requiem
Opera - Verdi/ Don Carlo


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Wait a second!?!?!?!? Are you cheating on Ludwig? I just noticed you put Tchaikovsky's 1st PC and not Beethoven's 5th PC


I don't think it's possible for a woman to have an affair with Tchaikovsky! :lol: But even Ludwig would admit that Tchaikovsky's PC1 is better than anything he wrote in that genre. That's not to mention any number of Mozart's PCs.

That said, Beethoven would scoff at the idea of Debussy writing anything better than Wellington's Victory!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Klassik said:


> I don't think it's possible for a woman to have an affair with Tchaikovsky! :lol: But even Ludwig would admit that Tchaikovsky's PC1 is better than anything he wrote in that genre. That's not to mention any number of Mozart's PCs.
> 
> That said, Beethoven would scoff at the idea of Debussy writing anything better than Wellington's Victory!


Yes, good point about Tchaikovsky! But maybe Bettina is trying to turn him! She's pretty persuasive! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> Yes, good point about Tchaikovsky! But maybe Bettina is trying to turn him! She's pretty persuasive! :lol:


There's no doubt in my mind that she could, but ultimately she'd remind Tchaikovsky that he was playing for the right team! :lol:

Poor Tchaikovsky. In some ways, it seems he was even more tortured than Ludwig!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> Wait a second!?!?!?!? Are you cheating on Ludwig? I just noticed you put Tchaikovsky's 1st PC and not Beethoven's 5th PC


Yeah, I'm trying to make Ludwig jealous! I decided that I should play hard to get.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Poor Tchaikovsky. In some ways, it seems he was even more *tortured* than Ludwig!


If we're talking_ tortured_ here Schnittke has NO competition.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> There's no doubt in my mind that she could, but ultimately she'd remind Tchaikovsky that he was playing for the right team! :lol:
> 
> Poor Tchaikovsky. In some ways, it seems he was even more tortured than Ludwig!


To reward Peter for his brilliant PC, I would willingly let him in through the back door (I'm assuming that would appeal to him more than the front!)


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yeah, I'm trying to make Ludwig jealous! I decided that I should play hard to get.


Poor Ludwig. I'd buy him a beer. :cheers: Of course, he'd probably be happy that he could get back to composing!



Bettina said:


> To reward Peter for his brilliant PC, I would willingly let him in through the back door (I'm assuming that would appeal to him more than the front!)


I don't think that'll be enough! The sight of the front door and door knockers would be a deal killer! :lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Poor Ludwig. I'd buy him a beer. :cheers: Of course, he'd probably be happy that he could get back to composing!
> 
> I don't think that'll be enough! The sight of the front door and door knockers would be a deal killer! :lol:


I guess I'd have to bind my breasts and strap on a codpiece! It's all worth it to thank Peter for his virtuosic contribution to the concerto literature.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I guess I'd have to bind my breasts *and strap on a codpiece*! It's all worth it to thank Peter for his virtuosic contribution to the concerto literature.


Do you want to borrow mine? I can take it off and give it to you right now! :devil:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Do you want to borrow mine? I can take it off and give it to you right now! :devil:


Now isn't a good time - I need easy access to my "area" while posting on TC! :lol:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Now isn't a good time - I need easy access to my "area" while posting on TC! :lol:


:devil: I'd say to let me know when you are done, but...:lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> :devil: I'd say to let me know when you are done, but...:lol:


Yeah, that might take a while. :devil: :lol:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

To any new users viewing this thread, welcome to Talkclassical.com!!!

:lol:


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> To any new users viewing this thread, welcome to Talkclassical.com!!!
> 
> :lol:


Yes, the world's leading classical music website - and the leading forum for discussion of Bettina's desires!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

AfterHours said:


> To any new users viewing this thread, welcome to Talkclassical.com!!!
> 
> :lol:


This sampler thread has turned into a nut sampler!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> This sampler thread has turned into a nut sampler!


The derailment of this thread isn't my fault! You and AfterHours started it. While I was away for a little while, the two of you started speculating about whether Tchaikovsky and I would get it on. :lol:


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Symphony - Beethoven No. 9
> Piano Concerto - Tchaikovsky No. 1
> Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn Concerto in E Minor
> Other Orchestral - Debussy La Mer
> ...


Good list, but I should have been more clear about the rules.  You can only use a particular composer ONCE. So you have to decide which of your three Beethoven listings to use.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Good list, but I should have been more clear about the rules.  You can only use a particular composer ONCE. So you have to decide which of your three Beethoven listings to use.


Oops!  Sorry about that. You did indeed state it clearly in the rules, but somehow I got carried away when thinking about my beloved Ludwig. OK, then, for the symphony I'll choose Brahms's Symphony No. 4. For the choral work, Haydn's Creation.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Symphony - Bruckner 9 (unfinished version)
Piano Concerto - Mozart 20
Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn
Cello concerto - Moeran
Other Orchestral - Stravinsky Rite of spring
String quartet - Dvorak American
Chamber (other) - Brahms Clarinet quintet
Solo Piano - Mussorgsky Pictures at an exhibition
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites
Solo Vocal (piano) - Schubert Winterreise
Solo Vocal (orchestral) - Mahler Das Lied von der Erde
Choral - Faure Requiem
Opera - Wagner Der Ring


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Symphony - Bruckner 9 (unfinished version)
> Piano Concerto - Mozart 20
> Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn
> Cello concerto - Moeran
> ...


Nice list! I considered the Brahms Clarinet Quintet as well. But where's Beethoven?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> Where's Beethoven?


In his grave I presume. Ask Bettina.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Symphony - Beethoven No. 7
Piano Concerto - Samuel Barber
Violin Concerto - Sibelius Dm
Other Orchestral - Vaughn Williams Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Chamber - Ravel Piano Trio 
Solo Piano - Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition
Solo (other) - Hindemith Sonata for Solo Viola
Solo Vocal - Grainger Brigg Fair
Choral - Mozart Requiem
Opera - Bizet Carmen
Theme and Variations - Rachmaninov Corelli Variations


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm revising my list. Again, you can only use a composer ONCE. So I tried to make a list including each of the 10 greatest composers.

Symphony - Mahler 9
Piano concerto - Tchaikovsky 1
Violin Concerto - Beethoven
Other orchestral - Mozart Eine kleine Nachtmusik
Chamber - Brahms Clarinet Quintet
Solo Piano - Chopin Nocturnes
Solo other - Bach Cello Suites
Solo vocal - Schubert Winterreise
Choral - Verdi Requiem
Opera - Wagner Tristan und Isolde


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> In his grave I presume. Ask Bettina.


He's come back to life*, and he's stomping around the house in fury because you left him off your list. He's telling me that I should block you. 

*Please take this with a grain of salt - I might be hallucinating! :lol:


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe a strange list, but all of these composers are from different countries.

*Symphony *- Beethoven 5
*Piano Concerto *- Saint-Saens 2
*Violin Concerto* - Glass 1
*Other Orchestral* - Rimsky-Korsakov Scheherazade
*Chamber *- Cherubini SQ 1
*Solo Piano* - Chopin Preludes
*Solo (other)* - Ligeti Viola Sonata

I should probably refrain from the other categories because I don't listen to vocal music, but I went for it anyways.

*Opera *- Purcell Dido and Aeneas
*Vocal *- Schubert Erlkonig
*Choral *- Takemitsu Requiem (it's not choral music, but its name suggests it might be! That's the best I can do.)

So 10 works from 10 countries spanning Baroque to Modern.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

musicrom said:


> *Maybe a strange list,* but all of these composers are from different countries.
> 
> Symphony - Beethoven 5
> Piano Concerto - Saint-Saens 2
> ...


Don't worry, it couldn't possibly be as strange as my posts in this thread! :lol:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

If we can only use a composer once (the OP simply says "one composer per genre"), then mine would change to:

*Symphony* - Symphony No. 9 in D Minor "Choral" - Ludwig van Beethoven (1824) 
*Piano Concerto* - Piano Concerto No. 21 in C Major - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1785) 
*Violin Concerto* - Violin Concerto in D Major - Johannes Brahms (1878) 
*Other Orchestral* - The Rite of Spring - Igor Stravinsky (1913) 
*Chamber* - Piano Quintet in G Minor - Dmitri Shostakovich (1940)
*Solo Piano* - Piano Sonata in B Minor - Franz Liszt (1853)
*Solo (other)* - Fratres (for Violin and Piano) - Arvo Part (1977) ... I'm assuming this counts as a "solo" violin sonata, just like lieder counts for "solo" vocal?
*Solo Vocal* - Winterreise - Franz Schubert (1828) 
*Choral* - Mass in B Minor - Johann Sebastian Bach (1749) 
*Opera* - Tristan und Isolde - Richard Wagner (1859)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> Symphony - Bruckner 9 (unfinished version)
> Piano Concerto - Mozart 20
> Violin Concerto - Mendelssohn
> Cello concerto - Moeran
> ...


Nice omitting Beethoven. Refreshing!!


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Okay, another list. This time with recordings included. 

Symphony - Beethoven No. 9 (Karajan 1977)
Piano Concerto - Mozart No. 20 (Curzon/Britten)
Violin Concerto - Brahms (Perlman/Giulini)
Other Orchestral - Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture (Dorati)
Chamber - Debussy String Quartet (Melos Quartet)
Solo Piano - Chopin Nocturnes (Rubinstein)
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites (Fournier)
Solo Vocal - Schubert Winterreise (Fischer-Dieskau/Moore)
Choral - Handel Messiah (Pinnock)
Opera - Puccini Tosca (Callas/De Sabata)


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

I'll make it a music sampler of my long time favorites.
Symphony: Beethoven no.9.
Piano Concerto: Tchaikovsky no.1 tied with Beethoven no.5. 
Violin Concerto: Tchaikovsky tied with Brahms
Other Orchestral: Beethoven overtures
Chamber: The Art of the Fugue, for SQ.
Solo piano: Beethoven Piano Sonatas nos. 14 & 32.
Solo other: Bach Partitas and Sonatas for solo violin. I prefer the second of each.
Solo vocal: Any of the Schubert Lieder, with special preference for Winterreise
Choral: Prokofiev Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution.
Opera: Puccini Tosca.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> In his grave I presume. Ask Bettina.


I wouldn't pry too much. She's efficient with that shovel of hers.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

The word around town is that the Sheriff wants only one work per composer. Done.

Symphony - Toch 3
Piano Concerto - Rădulescu 
Violin Concerto - Sibelius
Other Orchestral - Ruggles Sun-treader
Chamber - Schmitt Piano Quintet
Solo Piano - Krenek Sonata 7
Solo (other) - Weinberg Violin Sonata 3
Solo Vocal - Scelsi Three Latin Prayers
Choral - Schnittke Choir Concerto
Opera - Berg Lulu


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> I wouldn't pry too much. She's efficient with that shovel of hers.


Yes, I always make sure to bring my shovel when I go on a date!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Yes, I always make sure to bring my shovel when I go on a date!


I always bring a long handle shovel with me! Sometimes a censored gardening tool too, but I'm not trying to dig up Beethoven!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The idea is that I cannot repeat a composer right?

Symphony - Beethoven 7
Piano Concerto - Schumann
Violin Concerto - Brahms
Other Orchestral - Debussy La Mer
Chamber - Schubert String Quintet
Solo Piano - Chopin Nocturnes
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites
Solo Vocal - Mahler Das Lied von der Erde (does that count? - if not Strauss Four Last Songs)
Choral - Verdi Requiem
Opera - Mozart La Nozze di Figaro

Edit:

Choral - Palestrina Missa Papae Marcelli


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Okay, one more attempt at this and then I think I'm done 

Symphony - Beethoven No. 9 (Karajan '77)
Piano Concerto - Mozart No. 20 (Curzon/Britten)
Violin Concerto - Tchaikovsky (Perlman/Ormandy)
Other Orchestral - Debussy, Prelude a l'apres-midi d'un faune (Karajan)
Chamber - Brahms Clarinet Quintet (De Peyer/Melos Ensemble)
Solo Piano - Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 21 (Kovacevich)
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites (Fournier)
Solo Vocal - Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde (Ferrier/Walter)
Choral - Verdi, Requiem (Giulini)
Opera - Wagner, Tristan und Isolde (Flagstad/Furtwangler)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

I lied, one more :lol:

Symphony - Beethoven No. 9 (Karajan '77)
Piano Concerto - Tchaikovsky No. 1 (Argerich/Dutoit)
Violin Concerto - Brahms (Perlman/Giulini)
Other Orchestral - Wagner, Tannhauser Overture (Karajan '74)
Chamber - Debussy, String Quartet (Melos Quartet)
Solo Piano - Schubert, Piano Sonata No. 21 (Kovacevich)
Solo (other) - Bach Cello Suites (Fournier)
Solo Vocal - Mahler, Das Lied von der Erde (Ferrier/Walter)
Choral - Verdi, Requiem (Giulini)
Opera - Mozart, Die Zauberflote (Karajan '51)


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

For fun, here's a list of additional genres in case our Classical Music Sampler Set ever releases a vol. 2:

Mass: Palestrina, Missa _O Sacrum convivium_
Madrigal: Monteverdi, _Si, ch'io vorei morire_
Sonata (not piano): Debussy, Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp
Concerto (not piano or violin): Poulenc, Organ Concerto
Ballet: Stravinsky, _Petrushka_
Electronic (not live): Stockhausen, _Gesang der Jünglinge_
Live electronic: Saariaho, _Six Japanese Gardens_


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Another variation, arranged by classical music periods:

Renaissance: Monteverdi, Vespers
Baroque: Bach, Goldberg Variations
Classical: Mozart, Die Zauberflote
Early Romantic: Beethoven, Symphony No. 9
Middle Romantic: Brahms, Violin Concerto
Late Romantic: Debussy, String Quartet
Modern: Stravinsky, The Rite of Spring


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Symphony - Sibelius 5
Piano Concerto - Prokofiev 2
Violin Concerto - Barber
Other Orchestral - Adams: Harmonielehre
String Quartet - Shostakovich 8
Brass Quintet - Malcolm Arnold
Piano Sonata - Prokofiev 8
Other Sonata - Hindemith Trumpet
Theme and Variations, Orchestral - Elgar’s Enigma
Theme and Variations, Piano - Rzewski - El Pueblo Unido
Lieder - Schubert Winterreise
Unaccompanied Solo - Bach Cello 
Solo Vocal with Orchestra - Barber Knoxville Summer of 1915
Choral - Faure Requiem 
Opera - Puccini Tosca


----------



## bioluminescentsquid (Jul 22, 2016)

I think what would be infinitely more useful is some kind of musical flow chart to determine where someone's taste lies, specifying the composer and recordings, and seeing how the listener reacts (like/indifferent/dislike) to certain pieces.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

bioluminescentsquid said:


> I think what would be infinitely more useful is some kind of musical flow chart to determine where someone's taste lies, specifying the composer and recordings, and seeing how the listener reacts (like/indifferent/dislike) to certain pieces.


this sounds like a fun project


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

So how about creating a Classical Sampler CD using only single movements? 

Symphony - Beethoven 5:1
Piano Concerto - Mozart 21:2
Violin Concerto - Brahms:3
Orchestral - Tchaikovsky Swan Lake scene 
Chamber - Debussy:1
Solo Piano - Chopin Nocturne 27/2
Solo other - Bach Ciaccone
Solo Vocal - Schubert Standchen
Choral - Verdi Requiem: Dies Irae
Opera - Wagner Tristan und Isolde: Liebestod


----------

